# Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?



## Onkelz-Fan94 (7. September 2009)

*Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*

So da es nun schon viel Spekulation darüber gab und gibt ob das Sleeven von Kabeln (ohne öffnen des NTs) zum Garantie-verlust führt Stelle ich dies nun mal ins Herstellersupport-Forum ein!
Ich habe nun jetzt schon in verschiedenen Foren gelesen das dies bei Corsair nicht zum Garantieverlust führt allerdings kamen auch schon Aussagen das es genau anders herum wäre!
Mich würde nun die Meinung des Supports von Corsair interesieren!
Führt es zum Garantie-verlust oder nicht?
MFG


----------



## Bluebeard (8. September 2009)

*AW: Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*

Diesbezüglich habe ich hier schon Stellung genommen


----------



## Phil_5 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*

Hallo,

ich würde die Frage gern um einen Punkt erweitern:

Wie sieht es den mit der Garantie aus, wenn man den vorhandenen Orginalsleeve entfernt ??
Bei manchen Gehäusen ist es nämlich von Vorteil einen ungesleevten 24pin Strang zu haben, da sonst eine unschöne Delle in der Gehäusewand entsteht..

Dankeschön.


----------



## Bluebeard (18. September 2009)

*AW: Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*

Gute Frage - da muss ich nachhaken...


----------



## Phil_5 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*

Hi



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Gute Frage - da muss ich nachhaken...



Hast du schon etwas herausgefunden ?


----------



## Bluebeard (22. September 2009)

*AW: Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*

Gute Nachrichten direkt aus den USA:

Das Sleeven,egal in welcher Art und Weise führt zu keinem Garantieverlust. 

Sollten allerdings die Kabel oder Anschlüsse in den Steckerndabei beschädigt werden ist die Garantie natürlich futsch.


----------



## Phil_5 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*

Das sind ja mal wirklich gute Nachrichten, Corsair rockt 

Passend dazu, hat mdpc-x heute meinen Sleeve verschickt 

Dankeschön


----------



## exa (22. September 2009)

*AW: Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*



Bluebeard schrieb:


> Das Sleeven,egal in welcher Art und Weise führt zu keinem Garantieverlust.



schließt dies sogar eine Netzteilöffnung ein??? ich mein "egal in welcher Art und Weise" ist da eine gewagte Aussage, selbst (oder gerade) von einem Mitarbeiter


----------



## rabensang (23. September 2009)

*AW: Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*

Kein Hersteller erlaubt eine Netzteil öffnung ohne Garantieverlust. Zum einen können Sachen beschädigt werden und zum anderen kann das Lebensgefährlich sein. 

Da wird selbst Corsair keine Ausnahme machen.

MFG


----------



## Hektor123 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*

Wenn dem so sei, wird mein nächstes NT ein Corsair.


----------



## Bluebeard (23. September 2009)

*AW: Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*

Wer das Netzteil öffnet verliert sebstverständlich die Garantie...


----------



## Chucky1978 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Führt das Sleeven von Kabeln bei Corsair zum Garantie Verlust?*

Wie gut das heute mein HX 1000 kommt.  hätte ich das vorher gewusst, hätte ich meine alten BeQuiet-kabel nicht zerschnibbeln müssen LOL


----------

